# Test Drive Unlimited crashing my system



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

I know I'm behind the times but I recently got Test Drive Unlimited as I've only recently got a new PC. I've checked all over the net but can't seem to find a solution to the constant crashes this game keeps throwing at me.

It doesn't matter if I'm in offline mode, online mode, in a race, in a garage, on a menu screen...it just suddenly comes up with 2 fairly wide red dotted/scratched lines then freezes up my entire PC. 

I'm sure my PC can handle it. My specs are :

AMD 6000
4GB RAM
8800GT 1GB
XP 32 

I did read somewhere that it may be an issue with Nvidia cards? I've installed the latest update but this is really bugging me(no pun intended). I also tried a radial deleting software with no luck. Shall I microwave the disc?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
Have you tried AMD Dual Core Optimizer?

and please specify your PSU wattage and the amps under the 12 V

also download GPUz from my sig and check the Video Card temps when Idle and when under stress (under the Sensors tab)

post the results back here


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks for posting. My PSU is 500watts...I'm not sure of the make and model but the computer guy who put it in the system told me it would be able to handle the added 8800GT no problem. I don't overclock anything and only have the 1 HDD and 1 DVD drive. 

I use RivaTuner to keep an eye on my temps and use core temp program and the temp monitor in my bios. 

Idle is about 48, underload it can go up to 60(Crysis for 3 hours). 

My processor never goes above 55(Idle around 45). Motherboard around 30.

I'm pretty sure thats not the problem. I can run Crysis for hours all on high and from what I hear this could be a problem just with TDU...but would love to know if someones found a fix for it.

Will be looking into the AMD Dual Core Optimizer. I did have a problem with BF2142 kicking me off servers every 2 minutes. I fixed that by doing the affinity thing and only leaving 1 core checked.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

go to www.amd.com and check of the dual core optimizer, you can download it there.
also did you download the latest patch for TDU?

get it from here : 
ftp://ftp.download-center.com/international/testdriveunlimited/TDU_PC_Patch_166A.zip

also try an older Nvidia forceware, like the 178.x
you can get it from Nvidia website in the archives and beta


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

Have tried the latest patch for TDU. Will try the AMD Dual Core Optimizer tonight then an older forceware. 

Thanks for your help, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea I get big lag before Install AMD dual core Optimizer

It correct hardware timings and clock settings so your game loads times will be increased for sure 

I did a recent format and installed FEAR 2 and played it before I remembered to put the optimizer on. The ingame loading between areas of the map went from 5 secs to about 1/2 a second or less 

try the latest patch too

whats the name and brand of the PSU
wattage doesn't matter if you have a generic/crappy PSU


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the advice. Just a quick update.

I tried the dual core optimiser...at least I think I did. I installed it, but there was no option to start it or anything so I'm assuming it does the business automatically. I checked Programs list via control panel and it shows as installed. 

Again though, 3 minutes into a game and a total freeze up. Even the keyboard becomes unresponsive so all I can do is use the reset button...which I hate doing. 

My PSU is most likely a cheapish type but I'm assured by the guy who built the machine that it's more than capable of running an 8800GT. Also, I'm only getting the problem with TDU. I play games like Crysis and Oblivion with the high res texture packs(QarlTP3) and have no problems playing for hours on end. 

It's not a problem of lagging or anything. It simply stops dead and crashes my entire PC. From reading other threads over the interweb the only thing I see in common is the Nvidia gpu and the AMD processors. There are rumors that it was a bad port over to PC and that the game only really works well with ATI cards...if anyone has anything to say about that I'd be interested to read.

Thanks for all the suggestions. I hear my microwave whispering that it wants to eat the TDU DVD...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an Nvidia Card Geforce 9400 GT it's weaker than the 8800 GT and I can run the game at 1024 x 768 at high settings with 34 fps and no lag
so it's not an Nvidia problem
did you try an older Forceware?


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I tried an older version of the drivers...it gave me 15 minutes before doing exactly the same thing. I guess it just wasn't meant to be.

Think I'll pass this on to a friend(possibly Mr. Microwave) and see how they go. Is a shame because I really wanted to play this. 

Thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh is Mr Microwave hungry cuz I think he should starve a little bit more

is the DVD scratched or any kind of defect on it?


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

No, its a completely new game. Perfect condition.


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

Update : I uninstalled and then reinstalled it today for the forth time...seems to be working fine but on this install I left the AA off...thats the only difference. Not sure if thats the problem but will keep playing and see what happens.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

AA flashes more images per second making the PC work harder

sometimes it can all just be in the graphical options


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought AA made the jaggies go away and smoothed the pixles or something? 

Either way I guess it's simply a problem with the game itself. Bad bad Atari. Saying that, the game is great and I'm happy I can play it...all be it without AA. Better the devil you know I suppose. 

Thanks to everyone that gave info and suggestions. If anything goes wrong again will update. Will be playing it a lot over the next few days so it will be tested.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea it makes jaggies go away forgot exactly how it works look it up on wikipedia
pretty interesting stuff

gets pretty technical
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-aliasing


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you are using a high resolution, don't use AA it'll be fine without it.
Did you enable the HDR effect?


----------



## PawnSacrifice (Oct 4, 2008)

HDR is enabled...but after hours of playing, I gave it a rest and just put it on again. Two minutes into the game...:upset:

I think this must just be completely random on some peoples systems. Ah well, the microwave gets fed.


----------

